# Bubblehead thread



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Is anyone else having problems with this post, l can not see past #17 post? And l know bubblehead is responding. 

Tilted


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Working for me.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ok, well then sorry bubblehead when l can see your replys l will post. I still only see #17 on the thread.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilted 1 said:


> Ok, well then sorry bubblehead when l can see your replys l will post. I still only see #17 on the thread.


This is strange. I checked the thread out and all seems fine. I'll try one thing that works sometimes... it's a bit of hack. So look back on the thread at least 10 minutes after this post. Let me know if it is fixed after that.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> This is strange. I checked the thread out and all seems fine. I'll try one thing that works sometimes... it's a bit of hack. So look back on the thread at least 10 minutes after this post. Let me know if it is fixed after that.


Ok, thanks


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilted 1 said:


> Ok, thanks


Ok, check it now.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

It worked thank you Ele


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tilted 1 said:


> It worked thank you Ele


Good!


----------

